# Genevan Psalms



## Guido's Brother (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's some lovely Genevan psalm singing recorded at our church this past Sunday evening (this was not a worship service, but a concert). For the purists, they are a cappella. Enjoy! 

[video=youtube;TQbm1_ymR0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQbm1_ymR0A[/video]

[video=youtube;jrR2Jk8V17Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrR2Jk8V17Q[/video]


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 10, 2009)

Are the singers all members of your congregation? This was beautiful and encouraging to listen to late in the evening. Thanks!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 10, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Are the singers all members of your congregation? This was beautiful and encouraging to listen to late in the evening. Thanks!



Most of them are members of our church, but there are few others that come from neighbouring Reformed churches. The director is our organist, Frank Ezinga.


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautifully done.


----------

